# Autotrail Dealer



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Not sure if I am permitted to ask this but here goes. Looking for a recommended Autotrail dealer


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Simples......

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/index.php/dealer-finder

Consider putting your location on your profile, I find it handy to see where people are in the country and then you can advise them a bit closer to home..
I bought a new Autotrail in January this year, best deal going was Leisure kingdom near Derby..


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

John Cross

West Country Motorhomes

Spinneys


depending on whether you live South east, South West or North.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Camper UK in Lincoln are Auto Trail dealers and they are an excellent family run business to deal with. http://www.camperuk.co.uk/

Sue


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Ollie33 said:


> Not sure if I am permitted to ask this but here goes. Looking for a recommended Autotrail dealer


What part of the country?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Brownhills.. cough!.. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

ray.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Brownhills.. cough!.. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> ray.


Who... (choke... choke..). !! :lol:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Brownhills.. cough!.. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> ray.


You fallen out with ollie33?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have had good service from Brownhills, when under previous management. Can`t comment on the current team.

I do use their toilet fascilities at least once a month at Newark.
Just handy when using the A1 8) 

Dave p


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I do use their toilet fascilities at least once a month at Newark.
> Just handy when using the A1 8)
> 
> Dave p


So it's you taking a dump in the display vans.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Worth checking comments here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/directory.html


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> So it's you taking a dump in the display vans.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


DONT EVEN JOKE ON THIS...
We bought an Eldiss EB from Brownhills in Cannock, our second van.. Got it home and guess what... YES Toilet full of C**P !!
So much for their PDI at the time.... 
We were not happy :x


----------



## VERONA (Oct 3, 2007)

CONTINENTAL LEISURE VEHICLES in Cross Hands, West Wales are brilliant to deal with. Family firm. Have excellent website showing stock held.


----------

